# Schwinn prologue 1988 redux



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Just got it back from paint and built her back up. Everything is NOS and about as show room as you could get. The Sampson Stratics are a few years newer, circa 1991 or so.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks! 

I was very fortunate to get the Sante groupo. I stopped into one of my favorite local bike shops and asked the owner if he had an older 600 Ultegra. He pulled out an original display box of a complete Sante groupo. It came with everything: chain, bottom bracket, cables, cable housing, headset, hubs, cranks, shifters, FD, 2 RD (long and short), as well as a brake set. I didn't use the head set since the Falcon is what came with the frame when bought new. He also had some NOS MA40's, which I built up, as well as some older Grand Prix's. Even the cables and cable housings are1988!
Anyway, here she is. It is my "happy hour" ride on Friday nights. This might be taboo, but I fill my water bottle up with a gin and tonic and go for a short one, e.g. 15-20 miles. That is about all she'll see.

It is surprising how light this frame is. It weighed out at 1700 grams. However, the total build is closer to 21lbs. But weight isn't what this project was about. It was more about keeping it period correct.


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

picks jaw up off floor



WOW


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

perfect. 

nice job.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

The older Schwinns were nice riding bikes. I have a '89 Prelude that came with Suntour Edge that has been swapped out for Sora/STI. Cost about $110 to go STI (levers, both derailleurs, and freewheel), so what the heck since the old Suntour freewheel had a couple worn cogs that would skip the chain. Still enjoy riding it, but it's no where near the beauty you've got with the Prologue!!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Love it!*



raymonda said:


> Just got it back from paint and built her back up. Everything is NOS and about as show room as you could get. The Sampson Stratics are a few years newer, circa 1991 or so.


Excellent! :thumbsup: Who did your paint?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Airglow.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Very well done redux for a very worthy frameset. Congratulations!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

That is M-I-N-T !!! Everything comes together perfectly. It's hard for me to believe a shop still had a Sant'e group sitting around. I remember hanging around the bike shop back in '89 peering into the case every now and then at the Sant'e group. It was special because not many bikes had it. Matter of fact, I don't think any production bikes offered it .


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Not only was it in the display box but it also came with the original shipping box. I don't think any of the components saw daylight until I opened up the box. BTW, I did remove the Biopace rings and replaced them with round ones.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

raymonda said:


> Not only was it in the display box but it also came with the original shipping box. I don't think any of the components saw daylight until I opened up the box. BTW, I did remove the Biopace rings and replaced them with round ones.


You know, my first road bike had Biopace rings. I did not see any problem with them. I think once the pros said it through off their cadence, everyone got on the " I don't like Biopace" boat. This design has been resurrected.


Non-round chainrings making headway in the pro ranks
By James Huang

Carlos Sastre (CSC-Saxo Bank) goes elliptical with Rotor's Q-Rings. (James Huang)

We once counted on CSC-Saxo Bank veteran Bobby Julich being the sole rider in the peloton using non-round rings but even though he wasn’t included on the team’s Tour squad this year, the total number of riders so-equipped has still doubled from one to two.

Julich’s preferred O.symetric brand is now represented by Agritubel’s Geoffrey Lequatre while his CSC-Saxo Bank teammate, Carlos Sastre, has also jumped on the non-round bandwagon with Rotor’s Q-Rings from his native Spain. Sastre had them mounted on both his primary and spare bikes this year after successfully testing them himself and apparently receiving the ‘ok’ from his team to use them in competition. Rotor actually claims a number of Pro Tour riders use its rings in training but aren’t allowed to use them when it counts (we can personally vouch to include Garmin-Slipstream’s Magnus Backstedt in that category). Even so, Sastre’s Q-Rings are stealthily finished in anodized black instead of the usual champagne hue of production bits and all of the Rotor logos have been covered over.

Both Rotor and O.symetric claim their rings provide rather heady physiological advantages, namely increased power coupled with reduced exertion (otherwise known as free speed), although the Rotor design is notably less radically shaped than O.symetric’s ‘harmonic’ form. 

Either way, both Sastre and Lequatre have likely gone up against a fair bit of sponsor resistance to run their preferred equipment so whether the performance gain is real or imagined, each of them feels it’s well worth the effort.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

In 1988 I bought a Panasonic DX 5000. It came with Ultegra 600 and biopace rings. I road it with them until I sold the bike in 1990. I went to a Basso. I didn't notice any problems but since then I've been riding on round rings.

Sure wish I still had the DX5000 though. It too was made from Prestige tubing. The 1988 Prologues were also built by Panasonic. The did a very nice job.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice job all the way around. The Sante cables are the prettiest brake cables ever made. They have to be seen in person to appreciate the translucency of them.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Spectacular, but what brand of gin goes in the bottle?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Don Duende said:


> Spectacular, but what brand of gin goes in the bottle?


My wife prefers and buys Tangaree' (spl?)


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

raymonda said:


> My wife prefers and buys Tangaree' (spl?)


Tanqueray, but it's vodka.


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

Scooper said:


> Tanqueray, but it's vodka.


Tanqueray is gin, good gin at that.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

MikesChevelle said:


> Tanqueray is gin, good gin at that.


Oops!

How 'bout both?


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

NIce!!!

Jake


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a few differant shots that show the BB bridge and the pearl quality of the white paint. I hope it is not too much.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Scooper said:


> Oops!
> 
> How 'bout both?


I never knew they even made vodka.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

High Gear said:


> That is M-I-N-T !!! Everything comes together perfectly. It's hard for me to believe a shop still had a Sant'e group sitting around. I remember hanging around the bike shop back in '89 peering into the case every now and then at the Sant'e group. It was special because not many bikes had it. Matter of fact, I don't think any production bikes offered it .


 I had a miyata 1200 that came with a full Sante ensemble.It had the brake cable running through holes the top tube with only plastic guide "reinforcements" and eventually cracked :mad2:


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

found a 1998 miyata catalog online , photo is too big to attach , https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_whtVpXkKwlQ/R1w9yjQpp4I/AAAAAAAAAYk/_CPjL9uS9b0/s1600-h/img157.jpg


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

latman said:


> found a 1998 miyata catalog online , photo is too big to attach , https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_whtVpXkKwlQ/R1w9yjQpp4I/AAAAAAAAAYk/_CPjL9uS9b0/s1600-h/img157.jpg


1988 catalog


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

raymonda said:


> 1988 catalog


oops yes 1988 , where do the years go ha ha 

awesome schwinn !!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Updated shots of kugs, etc.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

last few.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

One more.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Gorgeous. I'd never heard of the Sante group before - looks great on there.

Interestingly enough I did a search on "Shimano Sante" and came up with a thread from VW Vortex about it. The first line is, "Remember Sante? Possibly the gayest component gruppo of all time. " I Lol'd.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Gorgeous. I'd never heard of the Sante group before - looks great on there.
> 
> Interestingly enough I did a search on "Shimano Sante" and came up with a thread from VW Vortex about it. The first line is, "Remember Sante? Possibly the gayest component gruppo of all time. " I Lol'd.


Well, some say it was made as a top of the line Shimano for girls. It was NOS and available at a local shop. I would have preferred a Dura Ace......more manly, but it was what was available, and believe it or not....many Prologues were built up using this groupo.


----------

